# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Turbo x οθονη

## Pappas1964

Γεια. Εχω ενα μόνιτορ Turbo x 19 LCD . Το καλοκαίρι επαψε να λειτουργεί. Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικο και λειτούργησε μια χαρά. Πριν από 10 μέρες, παλι το ίδιο. Για 1 δευτερόλεπτο άνοιγε και τέρμα. Αφου ήξερα τον δρομο  :Smile:  άλλαξα πάλι όλους του πυκνωτές. Ανοιξε τέλεια για 2 λεπτά και μετά μαυρα όλα. Ουτε φωτάκι αναμονής, ούτε το δευτερόλεπτο που είχα. Εβγαλα τα διοδακια , τα βρήκα καλά, τα έβαλα πάλι, τωρα οταν δινω ρεύμα ακούω τακ τακ αφου βγάλω το καλώδιο συνεχίζει για 1 λεπτό κσι σταματά. Ειμαι πιο κάτω απο ερασιτέχνης, αλλα εχω κολλητήρι και θράσος. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
καλό σου απόγευμα και ΚΑΛΗ ΥΓΕΙΑ να ΄χεις.
Από το καλοκαίρι του 2019 που γράφεις ότι άλλαξες (ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές,
φαντάζομαι) στο PSU [Power Supply Unit] του monitor σου, έχουν περάσει 9 μήνες 
περίπου οπότε (αν τους άλλαξες όλους φυσικά) ότι ποιότητας κι αν ήταν οι καινούργιοι, 
αποκλείεται να 'χασαν χωρητικότητα ή ν΄ άλλαξε τ΄ ESR τους, όσες πολλές ώρες 
καθημερινά κι αν λειτουργούσες το monitor.
Το πλέον πιθανόν η βλάβη σου να μην οφείλεται στους πυκνωτές αλλά σε κάποιο
ενεργό εξάρτημα, TRN ή IC, ακόμα και σε δίοδο (σε πληροφορώ ότι οι δίοδοι που
χρησιμοποιούνται σε SMPS [Switched Mode Power Supplies] δεν μετρούνται με πολύμετρο
(στη θέση μέτρησης διόδου), γιατί ακόμα κι αν δείχνουν σωστοί, χρήζουν αντικατάστασης
καθόσον χάνουν τη "γρηγοράδα" τους και δεν λειτουργούν κανονικά.
Επάνω στη πλακέτα του τροφ/κού σου αναγράφεται το μοντέλο του (γραμματοαριθμοσειρά
λατινικών χαρακτήρων κι αριθμών) με βάση την οποία αναζητάς στο Διαδίκτυο τ΄ εγχειρίδιο
λειτουργίας του.
Δεν φθάνει δυστυχώς το κολλητήρι και το θράσος για ν΄ υπηρετήσεις την Ηλεκτρονική 
Επιστήμη, χρειάζεται πολλών ετών μελέτη.
Μπορείς αν θέλεις να ψάξεις στο Διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν πολλά λήματα σχετικά με "τροφοδοτικά
τηλεοπτικών συσκευών" που μπορείς να διαβάσεις και να πάρεις ιδέες.
Σου εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία σ΄ότι κι αν κάνεις και πάντα να δείχνεις μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ για τη
προσωπική σου ασφάλεια, ιδιαίτερα όταν παίρνεις μετρήσεις με τη συσκευή συνδεδεμένη στην
εναλλασσόμενη τάση των 220V.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

manolo (12-04-20)

----------


## xani

> Γεια. Εχω ενα μόνιτορ Turbo x 19 LCD . Το καλοκαίρι επαψε να λειτουργεί. Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικο και λειτούργησε μια χαρά. Πριν από 10 μέρες, παλι το ίδιο. Για 1 δευτερόλεπτο άνοιγε και τέρμα. Αφου ήξερα τον δρομο  άλλαξα πάλι όλους του πυκνωτές. Ανοιξε τέλεια για 2 λεπτά και μετά μαυρα όλα. Ουτε φωτάκι αναμονής, ούτε το δευτερόλεπτο που είχα. Εβγαλα τα διοδακια , τα βρήκα καλά, τα έβαλα πάλι, τωρα οταν δινω ρεύμα ακούω τακ τακ αφου βγάλω το καλώδιο συνεχίζει για 1 λεπτό κσι σταματά. Ειμαι πιο κάτω απο ερασιτέχνης, αλλα εχω κολλητήρι και θράσος. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά


ολα τα εκανες ...φιλε μου πολυμετρο δεν εχεις να δεις τι βγαζει αυτο το αμοιρο τροφοδοτικο ?

----------

manolo (12-04-20)

----------


## Pappas1964

> Φίλε Κώστα,
> καλό σου απόγευμα και ΚΑΛΗ ΥΓΕΙΑ να ΄χεις.
> Από το καλοκαίρι του 2019 που γράφεις ότι άλλαξες (ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές,
> φαντάζομαι) στο PSU [Power Supply Unit] του monitor σου, έχουν περάσει 9 μήνες 
> περίπου οπότε (αν τους άλλαξες όλους φυσικά) ότι ποιότητας κι αν ήταν οι καινούργιοι, 
> αποκλείεται να 'χασαν χωρητικότητα ή ν΄ άλλαξε τ΄ ESR τους, όσες πολλές ώρες 
> καθημερινά κι αν λειτουργούσες το monitor.
> Το πλέον πιθανόν η βλάβη σου να μην οφείλεται στους πυκνωτές αλλά σε κάποιο
> ενεργό εξάρτημα, TRN ή IC, ακόμα και σε δίοδο (σε πληροφορώ ότι οι δίοδοι που
> ...



Ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες με το θέμα μου και τόσο γρηγορα. Θράσος εννοώ, οτι χωρίς να ξέρω είμαι πρόθυμος να μάθω και να κάνω.
Σέβομαι την επιστήμη σας και θα ήθελα να αγγίξω λίγο κσι εγώ.
Ξέρω οτι καίει  :Smile:  και προσέχω παραπάνω. Και απαντώντας και στον άλλο φίλο, δεν παίζω με την πλακέτα οσο είναι στα 220,αν και φίλος ηλεκτρονικός ( που ειναι στο εξωτερικό) μου λέει να το κάνω. . Πετυχαίνω αρκετά κσι ετσι.
Τελικά ειναι πάνω απο τα κυβικά μου η διάγνωση ή μπορώ να κανω κάτι ακόμη; η στον κάδο.
Σε δύο οθόνες άλλαξα πυκνωτές μέχρι τώρα. Η χαρά που τις ανέστησα ήταν μεγάλη. Θα ήθελα να προσπαθήσω περισσότερο. Θα ψάξω αυτά που μου γράφετε. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
κανείς δεν απαγορεύει σε κανένα "ν΄ αγγίξει λίγο" όπως αναγράφεις στον
"Ηλεκτρονικό λαβύρινθο" όπως πραγματικά είναι η Ηλεκτρονική επιστήμη, όμως 
δεν φθάνουν μόνον οι οδηγίες απ΄ όλους όσους σας συμβουλεύουμε στο forum.
Όπως προανέφερα χρειάζεται "πολύ διάβασμα" και τ΄ αντικείμενα μελέτης είναι 
πάρα πολλά.
Όσον αφορά το τροφ/κό αυτό το λέει και τ΄ όνομά του τροφοδοτεί με διάφορες
τάσεις τ΄άλλα τμήματα της συσκευής (του monitor εν προκειμένω που επισκευάζεις).
Οπωσδήποτε λοιπόν μετά την αντικατ/ση των ελαττωματικών εξαρτ/των χρειάζεται
να  μετρήσεις τάσεις εξόδου του τροφ/κου με τη συσκευή συνδεδεμένη στα 220V A.C.
Άρα και πολύμετρο χρειάζεται και γνώσεις καλής χρήσης του και μεγάλη ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
για τη σωματική σου ασφάλεια.
Ήσουν πολύ τυχερός πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι που με την αντικατ/ση των ηλεκτρ/κών
πυκνωτών "δούλεψε" η συσκευή σου.
Κάνε αυτά που γράφω στο 2ο post μου κι αν βρεις το τύπο του PSU ίσως βοηθηθείς,
κι απ΄ εμάς βεβαίως, περισσότερο.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

> Φίλε Κώστα,
> κανείς δεν απαγορεύει σε κανένα "ν΄ αγγίξει λίγο" όπως αναγράφεις στον
> "Ηλεκτρονικό λαβύρινθο" όπως πραγματικά είναι η Ηλεκτρονική επιστήμη, όμως 
> δεν φθάνουν μόνον οι οδηγίες απ΄ όλους όσους σας συμβουλεύουμε στο forum.
> Όπως προανέφερα χρειάζεται "πολύ διάβασμα" και τ΄ αντικείμενα μελέτης είναι 
> πάρα πολλά.
> Όσον αφορά το τροφ/κό αυτό το λέει και τ΄ όνομά του τροφοδοτεί με διάφορες
> τάσεις τ΄άλλα τμήματα της συσκευής (του monitor εν προκειμένω που επισκευάζεις).
> Οπωσδήποτε λοιπόν μετά την αντικατ/ση των ελαττωματικών εξαρτ/των χρειάζεται
> ...


pi75164 power board  ver2.0
Ψάχνω για σχέδιο.
Προς το παρόν δεν βρίσκω.
Μονο ολόκληρη, αγορά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να αξίζει το ρίσκο.

----------


## Pappas1964

IMG_20200415_202422.jpg
Που πατάω για σωμα;  :Smile: 
Εκεί που λέει 2ν  παιρνω 5εως5.3ν και εκει που λεει 5ν παίρνω 2.3ν. Ολα τα άλλα τιποτε.
Οσο ειναι στα 220ν ακούω ενα τακ τακ, που συνεχίζει για  μισό περίπου λεπτό αφου βγαλω τη πρίζα

Ισως εκει που λέει 2ν να είναι 12 σβησμένο το 1

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
γείωση (σώμα που γράφεις εσύ) είναι εκείνο το pin του κονέκτορα που
η γραμμή του πηγαίνει στο " - " των ηλεκτρ/κών πυκνωτών εξόδου.
Τώρα από τη photo δεν φαίνεται αν πρόκειται για 2V ή 12V.
Γράψε πως μετράς τις τάσεις με συνδεδεμένο το κονέκτορα στη Main Board;
Το τροφ/κό για ν΄ εκκινήσει χρειάζεται μία τάση 3,3V (PS ON) που παίρνει
από τη Main Board.
Με προβληματίζει το "τακ - τακ" που ακούς που μάλλον είναι ήχος από κάποιο ρελέ 
που προσπαθεί να "κλείσει" για ν΄ εκκινήσει η TV και βλέπει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα,
και "κόβει".
Είναι πολύ πιθανόν να ΄χεις καμένο Back light και παρατηρείς αυτό το φαινόμενο.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Δεν το ειχα συνδεδεμένο στην μητρική. Στον αέρα το τροφοδοτικο.
Τον ήχο αυτο τον κανει απο την ωρα πού έβγαλα τις διόδους για να τις μετρήσω. Εβαλα καμιά ανάποδα; προσεξα ιδιαίτερα.
Να μετρήσω πάλι με τροφοδοτικο συνδεδεμένο;
Για γείωση πάτησα σε μερος που πάει βίδα της πλακέτας

Ναι. Παίρνω τα ιδια με το τροφοδιτικό στην μητρική. Χωρις οθονη ομως

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Η τάση στο pin που γράφει 2V πρέπει να ΄ναι 12V.
Έλεγξε την πολικότητα των διόδων κι επί πλέον άλλαξέ τα
μ΄ ίδιου τύπου ακριβώς.
Μπορεί να τα μετράς με το πολύμετρο "σωστά" αλλά να 'χουν
χάσει τη "γρηγοράδα" τους.
Αν δεν έχεις τ΄ ίδια ή ακριβώς τ΄ αντίστοιχα από το "Datasheets"
παρήγγειλέ τα από κάποιο e-shop στην Ελλάδα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Μόλις το είδα. Ειναι σωστά.
Επιπλέον παιρνω 0.07ν απο την επαφη στα αριστερά.
Φυσικά δεν εχω.  :Smile:  
Παω αύριο νσ πάρω.
Τι ειναι Back light ? Δεν εννοείς το οπίσθιο φωτισμό ; κάποιο εξάρτημα;
Να ρωτήσω κατι ακομη. Στην τηλεόραση που εχω, μια 42 lg, άλλαξα μπάρες led μόνος μου.
Φωτησε τέλεια η εικόνα, τα χρώματα τέλεια, αλλά οπου είναι απο πίσω led, μπροστά φαίνεται σκοτεινότερη κηλίδα. Το οποία είναι ενοχλητικό όταν ειναι άσπρη η οθονη ή δείχνει κάτι μονόχρωμα.
Είναι 3D και θέλω να την κρατήσω για πάντα....  :Smile: 
Χρόνια σου πολλά και σε όλους. Σε ολον τον κόσμο. Υγεία και Ευτυχία

----------


## Pappas1964

Αλλαξα διόδους, καμια αλλαγή. Ουτε στον ήχο ουτε στα volts
Τα τρανζίστορ;
IMG_20200417_144959.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ναι Κώστα "Back light" εννοώ τον οπίσθιο φωτισμό.
Κατά τη ταπεινή μου άποψη, σ΄ αυτά τα monitors, παρατηρείται μετά
την παρέλευση εξαμήνου από την επισκευή του τροφ/κού τους (αλλαγή
ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών κυρίως), να σβήνουν οι λάμπες CCFL που 
χρησιμοποιούν γι΄ οπίσθιο φωτισμό και να χρήζουν αντικατ/σης.
Η τροφ/σία αυτών των λυχνιών γίνεται από τις 4 πλακέ λευκές φίσες
που παρατηρείς (2 στα δεξιά και 2 στ΄ αριστερά) στο κάτω μέρος της
PSU Board που παραθέτεις στη photo.
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ μ΄ υγεία και του χρόνου στην εξοχή να γιορτάσουμε ΟΛΟΙ.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## xani

> Μόλις το είδα. Ειναι σωστά.
> Επιπλέον παιρνω 0.07ν απο την επαφη στα αριστερά.
> Φυσικά δεν εχω.  
> Παω αύριο νσ πάρω.
> Τι ειναι Back light ? Δεν εννοείς το οπίσθιο φωτισμό ; κάποιο εξάρτημα;
> Να ρωτήσω κατι ακομη. Στην τηλεόραση που εχω, μια 42 lg, άλλαξα μπάρες led μόνος μου.
> Φωτησε τέλεια η εικόνα, τα χρώματα τέλεια, αλλά οπου είναι απο πίσω led, μπροστά φαίνεται σκοτεινότερη κηλίδα. Το οποία είναι ενοχλητικό όταν ειναι άσπρη η οθονη ή δείχνει κάτι μονόχρωμα.
> Είναι 3D και θέλω να την κρατήσω για πάντα.... 
> Χρόνια σου πολλά και σε όλους. Σε ολον τον κόσμο. Υγεία και Ευτυχία



τα λεντ αλλαξες πανω στις λεντομπαρες  η εβαλες νεες λεντομπαρες..?.αν αλλαξες μονο λεντ στις χαλασμενες λεντομπαρες   στους φακους διαχεισης τα εχεις κανει πουτανα.....αν εβαλες νεες λεντομπαρες  1.δεν τις εχεις  τοποθετηση σωστα .πρεπει να κολλησουν ακριβως στο μεταλικο σασι για σωστη διαχειση και σωστη ψυξη 2.τα πλαστικα διαχεισης φωτος που μπενουν  αναμεσα πανελ και λεντ τα εχεις βαλει αναποδα η λαθος.

----------


## Pappas1964

Καλημέρα
Αλλαξα τις μπάρες ολόκληρες. Τις κόλλησα όπου ήταν κσι οι παλαιές.
Υποτίθεται οτι προσεχα πάρα πολύ με τη σειρα που μπαίνουν ολα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να Παίζει τίποτε άλλο;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ.
Ώστε είχε λεντόμπαρες μέσα το panel κι όχι λυχνίες CCFL.
Εξελίξεις από τη TURBO-X.
Όχι πιστεύω ότι δεν "παίζει" κάτι άλλο κι αφού λες ότι "πρόσεξες πάρα πολύ"
στη τοποθέτησή τους και "κούμπωσες" καλά το "φις" στη σειρά που βγαίνει από
το panel με καλώδια και πηγαίνει στ΄ inverter του PSU, τοποθέτησε με τη σωστή
σειρά όλα τα μέρη του panel πολύ προσεκτικά για να μη σπάσεις το κρύσταλλο
και να μη κόψεις τη flex καλωδιοταινία που πηγαίνει στη T-Con Board, και κλείστο.
Σύνδεσε κανονικά όλους τους κονέκτορες όλων των καρτών και συνέδεσε τη
συσκευή στο δίκτυο (220V A.C.), κι ΟΛΟΙ ελπίζουμε ότι θα δεις κανονικά "εικόνα".
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Γεια. Σας μπέρδεψα λιγο. Οι λεντομπαρες αφορούν μια LG 42" , ο0ως γραφω παραπάνω.
Με την turbox μείναμε εκει που αφου άλλαξα διόδους δεν έκανε καμία διαφορα. Εχοντας πλακέτα τροφοδοτικο συνδ. Σε μητρικη,
Δεν μου δίνει 12ν ξαι κανει τακ τακ συνέχεια . Χωρίς το πάνελ της οθόνης συνδεδεμένο αυτά . Με το πάνελ πανω , δ3ν αναβει τίποτε, ουτε το led αναμονής.
Βρηκα μία πλακέτα τροφοδιτικό με 12 ευρώ στο aliexpres. Θα περιμένω ποιος ξέρει πόσο κσι οταν έρθει θα δω. Νόμισα οτι δεν μπορούσα νσ κάνω περισσότερα σε αυτό το τροφοδοτικό

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Κώστα,
τω όντι όταν κάποιος αναφέρεται σε 2 συσκευές και δεν διευκρινίζει σε ποια
από τις δύο "κάνει τι" μπορεί ν΄ ανακατώσει τα πράγματα.
Κοιτώντας το PSU της TURBO-X παρατηρείς ότι στο μέρος των Μ/Σ του 
inverter έχει από 2 άσπρες "πλακέ" φίσες (δεξιά κι αριστερά) που δηλώνουν
ότι εκεί συνδέονται λυχνίες CCFL που βρίσκονται μέσα στο panel και δημιουργούν
τον "οπίσθιο φωτισμό" (Backlight).
Γι΄ αυτό και στο post #16# γράφω ειρωνικά "μπράβο εξελίξεις η TURBO-X".
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει η βλάβη στη TURBO-X οφείλεται στη καταστροφή των 
λυχνιών CCFL του panel, σύμφωνα με τα συμπτώματα που εξιστορείς.
Δεν πειράζει που αγόρασες νέο PSU από ALIEXPRESS, αλλά νομίζω ότι αν δεν
αλλάξεις λυχνίες CCFL στ΄ εσωτερικό του panel της TURBO-X δεν θα κάνεις
"δουλειά".
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Τώρα μάλιστα.  :Smile:  με τι τρόπο μπορω να ψάξω για λυχνίες; δε φαντάζομαι να γράψω λυχνίες για Turbox. αξίζει, οταν ενα μόνιτορ κοστίζει 100 ευρώ; ειναι βέβαια και το ταξίδι για την Ιθάκη.
Είπαμε οτι το θέμα είναι οτι δεν δίνει το τροφοδοτικό 12ν....

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
δεκάδες οι ερωτήσεις, δεκάδες κι οι απαντήσεις.
Στο post #7# αναφέρεις ότι στη θέση που πρέπει να μετράς 12V 
στο PSU εσύ μετράς από 5V έως 5,3V στη θέση που πρέπει να
μετράς 5V εσύ μετράς 2,3V και σε κάποιο pin στ΄ αριστερά του PSU
μετράς 0,07V αντί για 24V μάλλον.
Αυτές οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με το PSU στον "αέρα" (δεν γνωρίζω αν
εφαρμόζεις τάση εκκίνησης) αλλά κι όταν είναι συνδεδεμένο με τη
Main Board αλλά με το panel "εκτός".
Εν τω μεταξύ ακούς μονίμως το θόρυβο "τακ τακ τακ" όταν συνδέεις
το PSU στο δίκτυο (220V A.C.).
Το μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή στο + του οποίου πρέπει να μετράς
300V D.C. τον έχεις αλλάξει; τη τάση αυτή τη μετράς; (μεταξύ + & - του
ηλεκτρ/κού).
Την αντίσταση 3.9Ω / 2W (έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι) που βρίσκεται ακριβώς 
πίσω από τη ψήκτρα που ΄ναι τοποθετημένο το TRN την έχεις μετρήσει;
Πολύ πιθανόν να χρήζει αντικατ/σης και το FET TRN.
Ακόμα πιθανόν να χρήζουν αντικατάστασης οι 2 γρήγοροι δίοδοι που είναι
τοποθετημένες στη ψήκτρα πίσω από τους ηλεκτρ/κούς πυκνωτές τάσεων
εξόδου του PSU.
Τώρα επειδή γράφεις ότι όταν συνδέεις το panel τότε χάνονται όλες οι τάσεις
είναι πολύ πιθανόν από βραχυκύκλωμα στις λυχνίες CCFL να μπαίνει το σύστημα
σε προστασία και να "κόβει".
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει εφόσον παρήγγειλες (ελπίζω το ταυτόσημο μοντέλο) το PSU
ανάμενέ το από ALIEXPRESS να ΄ρθει με το καλό και δοκιμάζεις.
Σε περίπτωση που η βλάβη σου οφείλεται στις λυχνίες CCFL το "ταξείδι για την 
Ιθάκη δεν είναι μακρινό".
Στην ιστοσελίδα : https://www.monitor-bauteile.de/ccfl.../ccfl-roehren/ 
πωλούνται λυχνίες CCFL από την Γερμανική εταιρεία MONITOR-BAUTEILE.DE, 
εφόσον γνωρίζουμε κατόπιν μετρήσεως, με παχύμετρο, τη διάμετρό (d) τους, 
και με μετροταινία, το μήκος (l) τους.
Το κόστος τους είναι γύρω στα 20€ χωρίς τα μεταφορικά.

Θα ΄θελα ακόμα να σε ρωτήσω με την LG που γράφεις ότι άλλαξες λεντόμπαρες
τι απέγινε;
Την έκλεισες και τη δοκίμασες ή ακόμα.
Γράψε μας αν θέλεις τ΄ αποτέλεσμα της αλλαγής.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Καλημέρα και πάλι
Turbox
Οι πυκνωτές και οι δίοδοι αλλάχτηκαν όλες. Ελεγξα και τα τρανζίστορ και τα βρηκα σωστά ( ε ρε καραντίνα)
Χθες μόλις ειδα οτι η αντίσταση 0.29Ω (αν τη διάβασα σωστά. Κόκκινο άσπρο ασημί χρυσό ) παρουσιάζει 0 αντίσταση.ειναι σύμπτωμα ή το πρόβλημα;
Δεν έχω αλλη. Θα πάρω και θα δω.
Στην LG
Αλλαξα λεντομπαρες πριν ενα μήνα και πάνω. Βλέπω σε αυτήν.
Φωτεινή και ωραια χρώματα.με τις παλαιές ειχαν πέσει πολύ.
Αλλά, στα σημεία που απο πίσω ειναι τα led ειναι σκοτεινότερα.
Περίπου 2 εκ. Κηλίδες σκοτεινότερες.
IMG_20200408_172901_693.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Κώστα,
 οι αντιγραμένες λεντόμπαρες παρουσιάζουν τέτοια θέματα 
(μικρότερο κόστος, κατώτερης ποιότητας υλικά), αν δεν σ΄ 
ενοχλεί η παρακολούθηση της εικόνας στην LG μη δίνεις βάση.
Για το PSU της TURBO-X :
- βρες κι αντικατέστησε την R = 0.29Ω / 2W,
- έλεγξε όλες τις τιμές των smd αντιστάσεων στο πίσω τυπωμένο
  κύκλωμα της PSU Board,
- έλεγξε όλες τις τιμές των smd κεραμικών πυκνωτών, με καπασιτόμετρο
  στο πίσω τυπωμένο κύκλωμα της PSU Board,
- πιθανόν να χρήζει αντικατ/σης το smd IC (2X8 pins).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και κάτι ακόμα φίλε Κώστα,
για τη TURBO-X.
Διάβασε προσεκτικά όλα τα posts του thread 2686 (http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/archi...-282-p-11.html).
Θ΄ αντιληφθείς και μόνος ότι σε τέτοιου τύπου TV΄s / Monitors (FUNAI - F&U, TURBO-X κ.λ.π.) χαλούν οι λυχνίες CCFL
και ως ένδειξη βλάβης ανάβουν για 2 - 3 seconds και κατόπιν σβήνουν.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι
Αλλά. Το οτι δεν μας δίνει 12ν, το αφήνουμε? Το τακ τακ το κανει είτε μονο του ειτε με την μητρική είτε με το πάνελ. Αν εχουν πρόβλημα οι ccfl δεν θα λειτουργούσε τίποτε; ειναι τούβλο.
Ανοιγε για 1 δευτερόλεπτο, πριν αλλάξω πυκνωτές. Αφου άλλαξα, δουλεψε 5 λεπτά και από τότε, ουτε αναμονής led.
Κατι ψηθηκε αλλάζοντας πυκνωτές ; Η αντίσταση διπλα στο μεγάλο πυκνωτή ( δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω) μπορει να κάνει τη ζημία ή κάηκε εξαιτίας άλλου προβλήματος; καπασιτομετρο δεν εχω ( παράγγειλα αλλα ποτε θα έρθει) ουτε γνώσεις. Οταν μου δίνεις συμβουλές διαβάζω διάφορα μονο για να καταλάβω και μονο τι μου λες. Τι ειναι ccfl τι ειναι ic τι το ενα τι το άλλο. Δεν παραπονιέμαι. Προσπα6ω πολύ και μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω. Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## xani

> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι
> Αλλά. Το οτι δεν μας δίνει 12ν, το αφήνουμε? Το τακ τακ το κανει είτε μονο του ειτε με την μητρική είτε με το πάνελ. Αν εχουν πρόβλημα οι ccfl δεν θα λειτουργούσε τίποτε; ειναι τούβλο.
> Ανοιγε για 1 δευτερόλεπτο, πριν αλλάξω πυκνωτές. Αφου άλλαξα, δουλεψε 5 λεπτά και από τότε, ουτε αναμονής led.
> Κατι ψηθηκε αλλάζοντας πυκνωτές ; Η αντίσταση διπλα στο μεγάλο πυκνωτή ( δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω) μπορει να κάνει τη ζημία ή κάηκε εξαιτίας άλλου προβλήματος; καπασιτομετρο δεν εχω ( παράγγειλα αλλα ποτε θα έρθει) ουτε γνώσεις. Οταν μου δίνεις συμβουλές διαβάζω διάφορα μονο για να καταλάβω και μονο τι μου λες. Τι ειναι ccfl τι ειναι ic τι το ενα τι το άλλο. Δεν παραπονιέμαι. Προσπα6ω πολύ και μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω. Σε ευχαριστώ


το τακ τακ που  ακουγετε στο τροφοδοτικο ? αν ναι κοιτα  την συχνοτητα  στο drive ic  και την εξομαλυνση  τροφοδοσιας που περνει απο το παραλληλο τυλιγμα  στο πρωτευον του μετασχ/τη switching.ενοειτε οτι στο πυκνωτη  φιλτρου  εχεις 310v.

----------


## Pappas1964

Ok
Εύκολο
Το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι το τακ τακ   :Smile:  
Στο μεγάλο πυκνωτή παίρνω 310ν, τα άλλα θα ψάξω

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
καταλαβαίνω τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζεις,
τ΄ Ηλεκτρονικά γενικά μοιάζουν με το λαβύρινθο στο παλάτι του βασιλιά 
Μίνωα, αν θυμάσαι από την Μυθολογία που πήγε ο Θησέας για να "κλέψει"
την Αριάδνη.
Εκείνη τότε του ξετίληξε κάποια κλωστή (μίτο) για να μπορέσει να βρει άκρη.
Έτσι κι εμείς προσπαθούμε ν΄ εκλαϊκεύσουμε την επιστήμη των Ηλεκτρονικών
να ρίξουμε κάποιο "μίτο" που αν μελετήσεις ακόμα περισσότερο κι αποκρυπτογραφήσεις
τη "γλώσσα" που συνηθίζουμε να μιλάμε και να γράφουμε είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος
ότι θα βρεις την άκρη.
Για να μετρήσεις τη συχνότητα στ΄ οδηγό ολοκληρωμένο (ΙC) - που γράφει στο post
25 ο συνάδελφος Ανδρέας απ΄ Εύβοια - πρέπει να διαθέτεις "παλμογράφο" αλλά κι 
αρκετές γνώσεις χρήσης του, όπως κι εμπειρία μετρήσεων σε τέτοιου τύπου εξαρτ/τα.
Στη καλλίτερη των περιπτώσεων διάβασε τα στοιχεία που αναγράφονται μ΄ ανεξίτηλα
γράμματα στην πάνω επιφάνεια του ολοκληρωμένου αγόρασε ένα άλλο μ΄ ακριβώς
ίδια στοιχεία κι άλλαξέ το.
Να γνωρίζεις βέβαια ότι η αντικατ/ση αυτή είναι δύσκολη και πρέπει να διαθέτεις ένα
σταθμό θερμού αέρα και να ξέρεις να τον λειτουργείς, εφόσον βέβαια πρόκειται για 
smd εξαρτ/μα, ή μία καλή τρόμπα αποκόλλησης εξαρτ/των κι ένα κολλητήρι από 16W 
έως 25W καλής ποιότητας (ANTEX, WELLER ή άλλο), flux (σολντερίνη), και πολύ 
επιμονή κι υπομονή όπως και τη δέουσα προσοχή γιατί υπάρχουν κι άλλα υλικά γύρω 
από τα pins του εξαρτ/τος που αποκολλάς που δεν πρέπει ν΄ αποκολληθούν ή να καταστραφούν.
Φιλικά.
       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι κόλλησα.
Μπορείτε να μου δείξετε ποιο είναι τo ic ?
IMG_20200417_144959.jpgIMG_20200417_144959.jpg

----------


## xani

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι κόλλησα.
> Μπορείτε να μου δείξετε ποιο είναι τo ic ?
> IMG_20200417_144959.jpgIMG_20200417_144959.jpg


απο την κατω πλευρα της πλακετας δεν εχει εξαρτηματα  φιλε μ? μ αρεσει που ακουμπας το τραφοινβερτερ   και σε μεταλικα μερη ...

----------


## Pappas1964

Ναι. Λες να το εχω στα 220ν;   :Smile:  
Προσέχω. Η μπορεί νσ συμβεί κατι στην πλακέτα κσι χωρις ηλεκτρικο;
IMG_20200429_003356.jpg

----------


## ezizu

> ................Η μπορεί νσ συμβεί κατι στην πλακέτα κσι χωρις ηλεκτρικο;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47333


Υπό προϋποθέσεις ναι, μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί περαιτέρω βλάβη.

----------


## Pappas1964

Γεια σας. Ελπίζω να είμαστε όλοι καλά
Δεν ξερω αν μπορώ να ρωτώ ο,τι θέλω εδώ ή να ανοίγω άλλο

Με τι μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω αυτόν τον πυκνωτή;
Τα στοιχεία ειναι 0.01μf  +10MΩ 250V
ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ το τριτο πόδι
IMG_20200508_130217.jpg
IMG_20200508_130134.jpgIMG_20200508_130217.jpg

Ειναι απο ραδιο του 1956

----------


## mikemtb73

> Δεν ξερω αν μπορώ να ρωτώ ο,τι θέλω εδώ ή να ανοίγω άλλο


Θα πρέπει κανονικά να ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα στην κατάλληλη Κατηγορία και να βγάλεις και φωτο του ραδιου!! Και τον τύπο του, και ολα! Ίσως κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει βρίσκοντας σχέδιο!
Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί το παρών μήνυμα....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Γεια σας. Ελπίζω να είμαστε όλοι καλά
> Δεν ξερω αν μπορώ να ρωτώ ο,τι θέλω εδώ ή να ανοίγω άλλο
> 
> Με τι μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω αυτόν τον πυκνωτή;
> Τα στοιχεία ειναι 0.01μf  +10MΩ 250V
> ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ το τριτο πόδι
> IMG_20200508_130217.jpg
> IMG_20200508_130134.jpgIMG_20200508_130217.jpg
> 
> Ειναι απο ραδιο του 1956


Πυκνωτής χάρτου είναι 10nf και έχει και αντίσταση 10 μεγκώμ

----------


## Pappas1964

> Πυκνωτής χάρτου είναι 10nf και έχει και αντίσταση 10 μεγκώμ


Ναι. Με τι πρέπει η πώς μπορώ να το αντικαταστησω;
Το ίδιο φυσικά δεν υπάρχει

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ναι. Με τι πρέπει η πώς μπορώ να το αντικαταστησω;
> Το ίδιο φυσικά δεν υπάρχει


Κάτι τέτοια μυστήρια εξαρτήματα συναντούσαμε παλιά σε κάτι στροβοσκόπια που περνούσαν από μέσα τους παλμό (συμπεριφορά σαν Diac) .Οπως σου έχουν πει πιο πάνω το εξάρτημα είναι σύνθετο, πρέπει λοιπόν να μετρηθεί πρώτα το αριστερό άκρο ( δηλαδή το κοινό άκρο ) με κάποιο τυχαίο από δεξιά για να βρεθεί το άκρο της αντίστασης και ακολούθως με τον ίδιο τρόπο να βρεθεί το άκρο του πυκνωτή. Εγώ λοιπόν αυτό θα έκανα και θα τοποθετούσα δύο εξαρτήματα δίπλα-δίπλα και θα έκανα δοκιμή να δω αν δουλεύει πάνω στη συσκευή..

----------


## Pappas1964

> Κάτι τέτοια μυστήρια εξαρτήματα συναντούσαμε παλιά σε κάτι στροβοσκόπια που περνούσαν από μέσα τους παλμό (συμπεριφορά σαν Diac) .Οπως σου έχουν πει πιο πάνω το εξάρτημα είναι σύνθετο, πρέπει λοιπόν να μετρηθεί πρώτα το αριστερό άκρο ( δηλαδή το κοινό άκρο ) με κάποιο τυχαίο από δεξιά για να βρεθεί το άκρο της αντίστασης και ακολούθως με τον ίδιο τρόπο να βρεθεί το άκρο του πυκνωτή. Εγώ λοιπόν αυτό θα έκανα και θα τοποθετούσα δύο εξαρτήματα δίπλα-δίπλα και θα έκανα δοκιμή να δω αν δουλεύει πάνω στη συσκευή..


Εχω δει αυτο
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jwGDKKl3WE4
Και σε ενα ακόμη video την ιδια πρακτική με σύρμα

----------


## nyannaco

Ακυρο...

----------


## Pappas1964

> Ακυρο...


Τι; 
Να μην;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Κώστα,
καλή ΥΓΕΙΑ εύχομαι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σ΄όλους μας 
κι ας δείχνουμε μεγάλη προσοχή στην αντιμετώπιση του
"αόρατου εχθρού".
Εκείνο που παρατηρώ σε σένα είναι ότι ξεκινάς ερωτήσεις 
από τεχνολογικά θέματα του 21ου αιώνα (TURBO-X monitor 19")
και καταλήγεις; σ΄ερωτήσεις τεχνολογίας των μέσων του 20ου 
αιώνα (ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες του 1956) που πολλοί συνάδελφοι
από το forum να μην το ΄χουν μελετήσει ή επισκευάσει ποτέ.
Αυτό σε μένα δείχνει ότι σ΄ ενδιαφέρουν πολύπλευρα τεχνολογικά
θέματα κι αυτό πράγματι δείχνει άνθρωπο μ΄ έφεση στη μάθηση
τεχνικών θεμάτων.
Τ΄ εξάρτημα που δείχνεις είναι ένας συνδοιασμός 2 εξαρτ/των :
- ενός  πυκνωτή 10 nF / 250V και
- μίας αντίστασης 10 ΜΩ /1W.
Τ΄ άκρα που είναι καλυμμένα με "μακαρόνι" (καφέ μονωτικός σωλήνας)
είναι τ΄ άκρα του πυκνωτή και
τ΄αριστερό καλυμμένο άκρο (όπως φαίνεται στη photo) με το δεξί 
ακάλυπτο άκρο είναι η αντίσταση 10 ΜΩ / 1W.
Αν σου έχει έρθει το καπασιτόμετρο μέτρησε στη κλίμακα των 200 nF
μεταξύ των 2 καλυμμένων άκρων και θα διαπιστώσεις κάποιου μεγέθους
χωρητικότητα.
Επίσης με το πολύμετρο στη κλίμακα των  Χ 10ΜΩ μεταξύ του αριστερού
καλυμμένου με "μακαρόνι" άκρου και του δεξιού ακάλυπτου άκρου θα 
πρέπει να μετρήσεις 10ΜΩ (η αντίσταση δεν αλλάζει σημαντικά τη τιμή της
όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν σ΄ αντίθεση με το πυκνωτή όπου από διάφορες
αιτίες χάνει συνήθως τη χωρητικότητά του / στους πυκνωτές χάρτου επί
παραδείγματι από υγρασία).
Εσύ λοιπόν δεν έχεις παρά ν΄ αγοράσεις ένα πυκνωτή ΜΚΤ 10 nF / 400V και
μία αντίσταση 10ΜΩ / 1W ν΄ ενώσεις τ΄ ένα άκρο του πυκνωτή με τ΄ ένα
άκρο της αντίστασης και θα ΄χεις έτσι ένα εξάρτημα με τρία άκρα ανάλογο
αυτού που ξεκόλλησες από το ραδιόφωνό σου,
Αλήθεια τι απέγινε με το PSU του TURBO-X monitor, τ΄ επισκεύασες;
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Pappas1964

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα.
Για το ραδιόφωνο άνοιξα αλλού, αλλά δεν βλέπω κίνηση  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την ουσία της κατασκευής αυτής.
Ετσι όπως το περιγράφεις, απόλυτα λογικό, γιατί απλά απο μια Πηγή δεν έδωσε ρεύμα μέσω πυκνωτή καπου και από την ιδια πηγή μεσω αντίστασης παροχή σε άλλο σημείο, όπου και χρειαζόταν, αλλά έκανε μια εργοστασιακή, πολύπλοκη κατασκευή;
Αγόρασα πυκνωτή και αντίσταση, αλλά δίσταζα να προχωρήσω.
Το καπασιτομετρο μόλις ήρθε.  :Smile:  αλλά τωρα που χαλάρωσαν λίγο τα πράγματα, έπεσε δουλειά.
Turbox δεν έχει έρθει η πλακέτα που παρήγγειλα.

Με κάτι ακόμη έμπλεξα.  :Smile:  χειριστήριο για κλειδαριες αυτοκίνητου.
Τρώει την μπαταρία σε λιγότερο απο εβδομάδα.
Cr1632 Panasonic 7 ευρώ.  :Smile: 
Είμαι να το πάω σε επαγγελματία σήμερα, αν ειναι ανοιχτά,
Αλλά αν έχει κάποιος κάποια πρόταση.....
Ευχαριστώ και να είστε καλά

----------


## gep58

> Καλημέρα και απο εμένα.
> Για το ραδιόφωνο άνοιξα αλλού, αλλά δεν βλέπω κίνηση


Πόση κίνηση πια περιμένεις. Παντού σου λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα αφού σώνει και καλά θες ν' αλλάξεις το εξάρτημα

https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73541

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Κώστα,
το θέμα του διπλού υλικού πυκνωτή - αντίστασης έχει απαντηθεί 
2 φορές κι απ΄ αυτό το thread κι από εκείνο που άνοιξες στ΄ορθό
portal ραδιοφώνων.
Ομοίως βέβαια θα πρέπει αν θέλεις ν΄ ασχοληθείς προσωπικά ν΄ανοίξεις ιδιαίτερο thread στο "γενικές ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές" για
το Remote Control του συναγερμού του αυτ/του.
Πρόκειται για μικροεπισκευή που γίνεται με κολλητήρι 16W κι 
αντικαθίσταται ένας πολύ ψιλός ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής (smd)
που ΄ναι πάνω στη πλακετίτσα κι αδειασμένος "τρώει" τη μπαταρία 
(CR1632).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (16-05-20)

----------

